# Update on training PICS!



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Day-um!!! That girls' got some REACH!! I don't think I've ever seen such a freaking long trot stride, lol.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Umm, cant see the pic!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

K, NVM haha! Weird!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

shes so cute ! im glad things are going well for you guys =]


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, Yeah everything is just amazing with her, she grew so much to, she used to have a 72 inch tunout blankie and now is in a 78! Her browband in rubbing her forhead so I have to get a new one! EVeything needs to be ina bigger size now LOL 
Here are some more pics I got! The blue blanket is the new Riders International one, and I love the other other pics!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

She looks so so beautiful!
Great that the training is going so well!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! I am very proud of the both of us!


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

very lovely trot!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, that's the second mare I've seen this week with a wicked nice trot. Maybe gelding's man parts get in their way? She looks very forward, but obviously has balance, so she's looking great.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL yeah Maybe (bout the gelding man part HAHA) Thank you, I am really working her on her balance, lots of forward trot and using her hind end and back, I have to give her a 10 minutes massage after tho cause her butt muscles get so tight lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You're doing a great job with her!! Have fun sit trotting on that trot though :S Hope you've got strong core muscles girl


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

She is stunning. Got a beautiful face! I'm glad the training is going well with her. And that you can now go and see her more often. Keep us updated with the progress. :wink:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I will for sure! Thank you everyone! I have a lesson on tuesday, Need to get someone to video tape for me! I need to work on those core muscles but i tend to hold my breath and get bad side aches hahahaha


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck for that lesson. LOL, I used to have a problem with holding my breath while cantering, and my sides hurt, but it's gotten much better through more regular riding. Now I have learnt to breath deeply, even if you breath with each of the horse's canter strides. :lol:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL I will have to work on that! I am going out on tuesday to work her on the side rains and do some at liberty stuff I might get on but after our last ride I would perfer My trainer be there to correct me and help her relaxe and move off my leg better cause she tends to really get "stuck in the mud" when she doesnt understand somthing I am asking her to do. But is Awesome on the lounge line, she streches down, tracks up, has a good small bend to the inside and really listens to what I ask through verbal commands and half halts through the loung line. I feel like i I just worked with her on the loung line for a 2 months more and then got on her she would onderstand better, But my trainer wants me to keep up the undersaddle hours and work on polishing of all the basics I taught her LOL


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with your trainer. You have more control when you are riding than on the lunge. Some days I'm sure you can go ahead and lunge her.

I understand what you mean when you say that your horse feels like she is stuck in the mud. One horse I used to ride, Argentine King, would always just feel dead, but with consistant riding I could correct that and eventually he would go nicely off my leg. But then he was moved from the barn that I ride at, so I couldn't take him any further... :sad:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw sad! Yeah right now I am theonly person who has been on my horse, I broke her myself and have put about 100 so rides on her and cause I am only 108 pounds and she is 15.1 maybe at the withers My trainer doesnt want to get in her yet till she grows more and starts to handle more waight lol So its all on me haha. I just wish I lived closer so I could be working her everyday.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. That's cool. A nice challenge. :grin:

How far do you stay from her?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I live is Seattle WA and she is In PO, thats on the pennisula and so I have to walk onto a ferry that takes 40 minutes to cross and then I walk to the barn, and its like 30minute walk, whenu drive it it takes 5 minutes lol I live 10 minutes from the ferry dock LOL


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a long walk....phew.....

I also can't get to work on my horses everyday, unfortunately, because I stay about 20 minutes away (in a car) from the barn where I ride...so that sucks... :sad:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA Thats better then paying bus money and ferry fare everyday! LOL Im gettinga bike, I got one for Xmas but it broke cause the midel wasnt properly made so I am working on getting another one, so It will only be a 10-15 minute bike ride  And its all down hill whenI go back to the ferry! LOL


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd kill for a stride like that! Wanna trade?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA, Im good thanks I love my girl, she aint going anywere lol But if I ever breed her you can buy a foal HAHA I just wish she would use her bodey like that when Im on her... but we are slowly getting there HAHA


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I actually wanted to ask you a question: is that just her natural way of trotting? Because that is amazing! :shock:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA yeah when she lounges she moves out like that and same with when you have her loose or turnout. I have pics of her put in pasture and she is starting to hold her frame and she moves out like that.. Here it is! LOL I love it, I cant wait to show her in intro and training level (dressage) this year, the barn I am at holds reqiugized (i cant spell) B steystem dressage shows, and We have a German rider come somtimes to hold Clinics. I will try and find out who else holds clinics at our place, I know we hada clinics in mid January but my mare and i werent ready to particpate  My trainer is really looking forward forour first show season. I am going to haul down the road to the Saddle club to system, dual judged shows and they have Ribbions that are SO BIG and she loves the show grounds there and its be good for us.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! That horse has talent! I look forward to hearing about your show seasons. You must let us know when you start. Should be interesting to hear about. :grin:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes! Thank you very much, I am looking forward to it as well!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

DO make sure to check back tomarrow evening or later tomarrow night, I am headed out to the barn witha friend all day 2marrow and with my better camera I will be able to go through the vidoes I get adn get good pics out of them, My new camera doesnt do that but thats pretty good stills. I will have my friend video while I lounge and ride. STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay! I can't wait for it! :grin:


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

what breed is she? My mare almost looks identical to her, its weird.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

She is a 3 year old 15.0 TB mare, bred for the track just came out to small, she has grown about 4-6 inches this year! Just about to put more pics up rom today, My video camera pooped out on me and wouldnt work but my friend did get some pretty good pics! I will have more on thursday as well


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pics from today (2-9-10)*

Here are the pics from today, she was SO oober good, I was the only one in the arena and wasa superstar on the side reins and really listend to my verbal comands and was really forward undersaddle, only threw one little tantrum and we worked through it in 5 minutesnad she acted like nothing had happend so I ended it there and she was so good, She felt very very solid under me today and that felt great! enjoy the pics! OUR 1st show is May 1st!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

nice pics ! you guys are looking really good =D


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you! I felt really good with what we did today and how she did on balancing! I cant wiat for our lesson on thursday! We have come pretty far since our last lesson and makes me want more and more


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She's looking nice.

Glad to see you're doing well. Love her trot ^^


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW! She is looking stunning! And she looks like she's working well. :grin:

The ones where it looks like she's bucking looks cute, with her head down. :lol:

1st of May? Yay! I wish you luck. I'm sure by then you two will be top notch. :wink:

That is strange...I also have a show in May, the second qualifier for the interschools. LOL


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW very cool! Well I have more pics from my lesson that wound up to bea good lesson but we worked on getting her to really move off my leg as she was like, no i dont want to so since you dont come off wheni cow kick or just dead stop and refuse to move maybe I will try rearing now?! so she got in very big trouble a few times and my trainer came out witha lounge whipe and helped her move forward better but I have to say there were a few sticky spots!! But I stayed on and we ended ona very good relaxed (all 4 feet on the ground) lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That's good. I'm glad she is getting the picture that rearing is bad. Just make sure that she doesn't do it again, for both of you two's sake. :wink:


----------

